# <<<Friday Pics>>>



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Blue Angels practice Thursday from our back yard.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

First attempt at home made pickles. We like them spicy. Wife and I really enjoyed the process. Going to get more cucumbers today.



















The flavor stuff - garlic, red pepper flakes, whole black pepper corns among other things.




























O. M. G.

Worlds largest pizza. Made in a custom built wood fired cooker. 8 feet in diameter. Takes 6 grown men with strong backs to lift it. And it's pretty darn tasty!!



















Sent from somewhere in South Texas, usually, unless I'm somewhere else.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My wife started stewing pumpkins last night. She makes REAL homemade pumpkin pies and bread.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!
Catching flounders


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

The kids got a kids rescued a puppy from the shelter


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Ready for the hunt. Leaving after the trick or treat....


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

"Here's your sign"


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*Wants new owner!*

Mornin folks, This little boy is lookin for his owner. He is fat, too cute and healthy.
PM me here if you want him but it'll prolly be next week before I respond, he's headin for deer camp.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Good Canadian bacon is getting hard to find in our area, so I decided to make my own. Just for clarification, Canadian Bacon is made with pork loin, not belly meat like regular bacon. That is why in some areas it is also called "back bacon". Pork loin is very lean, so it is pretty health stuff.

We use it for sandwiches, Hawaiian pizza, and of coarse Eggs Benedict! Any of the smokey scraps get used in soups.

This was a large, 10 pound, pork loin so it was cut into 2 pieces. Because of the thickness, it had to be in a curing salt (NOT regular salt) with brown sugar added, for 8 days. Then I trussed the loins to give them a rounder shape. Into the smoker for 5 hours using maple wood chunks for smoke. Last step was cooling overnight and then running it all through our meat slicer. Vacuumed pack into 3/4 to 1 pound packages.

This was a 1st try at this. Very pleased with the results. Will be doing it again, and probably won't make any changes to the procedure.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Last Monday a good one, had company on the boat, 


Jesse's benefit last weekend, sweet surf board sold for 2700 and given to Jesse, great turnout, lots of love for my Brotha from anotha Motha


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Bullred bite has been good.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)




----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

*Jon Boat Build*

Jon boat I just completed.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

my Halloween little ladies


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> First attempt at home made pickles.


You sure do have pretty fingernails...gonna have to watch you close if you get down here to fish. 

Send me the recipe, those look great.

TH


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Few things leading up to my favorite time to fish.
Out with the Chronarchs E's and in with HG's. Wasn't a fan of the E's, jury is still out on the new ones. Loaded them up with new Fins braid. 
A little lure cleaning & maintenance.
Some prop testing, the Merc loves it when the water and air drop below 70. 
Things start paying off, most were caught in the last month, all out of Rockport, and all CPR'd except for the last one that was hooked a little too deep. 
Love it when a plan comes together


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

O.K. Folks it's time to go get em!!!!
Good Luck to all hunters tomorrow and be safe. Once the drinking starts put the firearms away. Baker


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Got the duck blinds fixed up this past weekend. Only took a pic of the one we overhauled.

After we put boards on the frame.









Finished product.









Couple of Rockport, TX sunsets.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Post #17, lot of good pics. I like the last one best.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Few from the game cam, they don't look like the ones in post #17 LOL.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Cub Scouts Pack 128 Fall Campout*

We had our fall campout last week and Buescher State Park. Good time were had by all!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Just a few pics from last weekend's 2cool Beach Gathering. If you've never attended one of these you really should try. Great weather, Good folks, Good food, and Guitars by the campfire. Life is very, VERY good! Of course; After seeing Elkhunter's pics I do kinda wish I had been with him  . Tight lines All, Guy


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Few from the game cam, they don't look like the ones in post #17 LOL.


Lettem go a couple more years.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Caught the grandslam in his sleep.  Did have to throw the redfish back after a quick picture 18.5".

Our 10 wk old Lion








P


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Montague family reunion on Emerald Island NC.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

A go-getter


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh... can't forget pulled pork from Wilbers. My my


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

- Newest hunter/fisherman edition to the family, our grandson Evan born 10/26/14, a day before my B-day

-Got my new tow package connection attached to my feeder ready for the weekend

-2Cool sticker Tortuga gave me already on da bote....


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

DCAVA said:


> - Newest hunter/fisherman edition to the family, our grandson Evan born 10/26/14, a day before my B-day


he looks exactly like you. same hair and everything!!

congrats grandpop!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

BertS said:


> he looks exactly like you. same hair and everything!!
> 
> congrats grandpop!


lol!! He has more hair than I do!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

*Baytown has a huge oak tree in the middle of Texas Avenue. Traffic flows to opposite sides of the majestic oak tree. The tree has a great history, and has become a symbol for the city to this day. See story in link below, and picture from the 1920's.
*
http://www.pruett.net/pages/oak.html










*I thought it would be cool to try and grow seedlings from some of the acorns. *

*From this...*










*To this...*










*To this...*


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Last weekend powerpoled down in matty.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

A finished piece for 2cooler Cmac4075!!!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

My little trick-or-treaters:


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

fungus amugus


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Cleaned up and ready to roll !


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Great Pics Everyone.. I'm Hungry....

Been catching n a cooking.....

Blue corm Meal Crusted Flounda bedded on a Fresh Sweet Corn Scallion Relish.

Sicilian Redfeech + Zucchini Half shells and a Fresh Ce-vee-chee

Speckled Trout crusted in Ritz crackers, sided with s pineapple slaw n pickled bets that I made to cleanse.


Spanish Mackerel Heavenly Broiled sided with Garden Squash n Carrots with fresh tarragon.

Easiest Flounda n Trout Lemon juice n Butter.. bedded on a Wild Rice Casserole 

12 # of Slam # 3 this month..


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Notre-Dame De Paris,Corinth Canal Bridge,Bari,Italy


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Red wasp enjoying aphid honeydew at work

Emily loves her butterflies

Yard projects starting back up


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Happy Halloween Tater Heads!


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

extra spicy boudin balls. best in texas


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

DCAVA said:


> - Newest hunter/fisherman edition to the family, our grandson Evan born 10/26/14, a day before my B-day


Said i must spread. Congrats!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

CM said:


> extra spicy boudin balls. best in texas


Where in Texas?


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

Food Rite deli in La Marque 1765 & bayou. they have tons of link boudin Italian sausage pork chops, all Cajun. right down from my taxidermy shop on Hwy 3
get there before 3, or you won't get any


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Dinner tonight! Crab stuffed flounder, from my last report


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

two in a row 

One of Monarch's my Mom raised.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

A lot of Montague's at my uncle's restaurant in Atlantic Beach NC.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

*Big surprise!!*

My wife surprised me today with my 52" dorado I caught a long time ago 
she had it mounted and delivered ... She's gonna have a very good Christmas !


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

*Boudin balls*

Can you get them uncooked and frozen for a later date?


CM said:


> extra spicy boudin balls. best in texas


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Son caught this red from the beach Monday.


----------

